# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  "حرب مجموعات" على "فايس بوك" بين مؤيدي ورافضي توريث جمال مبارك

## حسان القضاة

انتقلت معركة "التوريث" لجمال مبارك في مصر إلى الفضاء الإلكتروني، وتحديداً موقع "الفايس بوك"، الذي بات مسرحاً لـ"حرب" جديدة لجذب المؤيدين، بين داعمي

أكثر...

----------

